

Donald J. Sobol, Creator of Encyclopedia Brown, Dies at 87 - cojourneo
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/17/books/donald-j-sobol-creator-of-encyclopedia-brown-dies-at-87.html

======
cojourneo
Brings back memories for me. With all this information and technology at their
fingertips, I hope that kids today have the the same sense of wonder and
mystery that we had growing up.

